# Coyote tail



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a good one I gotta share....

Son-in-law went out west today and set up for a call under a big cedar. He just got started with his call when a coyote came around the tree he was sitting by/under and bit him on the calf of his leg. His wife was with him waiting at the truck when she heard a lot of strong language and a shot. Husband came back with the dog, a big male, and a nice puncture wound that was bleeding pretty good on his leg. He said the coyote was on him before he had a chance to see or hear it. It did not like the taste, or maybe the language, and trotted off about 30 yards where he shot it. Not sure I would have believed it had I not seen the bloody leg and had confirmation from my daughter. We are watching him for signs of frothing at the mouth.  

Same son-in-law took a bite to the toe a few years ago when we went out calling while the ladies fixed Thanksgiving dinner. He was calling and was wearing a white gym shoe. A coyote came in fast and went for the big "white rabbit." No blood drawn that time, other than the coyote's, but s-in-l had a big L-shaped tear in the toe of his gym shoe.

These types of stories are always good for a laugh and are forever retold at bs sessions around the campfire. 

Anybody got any similar "tails" of being bitten by a called in critter??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think that I would be watching for any signs of frothing from the mouth but would take the coyote down and get him tested. Rabies isn't a joking thing.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Critter said:


> I don't think that I would be watching for any signs of frothing from the mouth but would take the coyote down and get him tested. Rabies isn't a joking thing.


Exactly! Get that bugger tested! 
I have had them come in and grab the call but never had one bite me. I have had one sneek up behind me and I didn't know until I got up to leave.


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Critter and Mike-- Good suggestions, taken in the spirit that they were given. You are right of course that rabies is not a laughing matter and I did not intend to imply such. Son-in-law works at a hospital and will consult with doc tomorrow. We have the coyotes head and it can be tested if such is indicated. I would note that the coyote was acting perfectly normal; very healthy, thick furred, big white male--looked like a dog you would see coming out of Montana or the Dakotas. Not to say that a dog has to look or act sick to carry rabies. This one was doin' what coyotes do -- going for the sound that means grub. His behavior, if not his IQ, was normal other than being completely and totally fooled by the call. No outward indication that his brain was being scrambled from ravages of rabies. 

I should have been a little more descriptive in my original post. Again, thanks for the come back suggestion.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, must make a good call and excellent scent control, that is hard to believe....in a good way.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rabies shots really suck, worst rounds of shots ever, had them for three months due a **** that was supposed to be dead but wasn't.

As far as coyote close calls only ever had one really. I went out and was calling with my back against a rather large rock, made a couple of calls and sat watching and waiting. When nothing came into view I decide to leave, I went to get up and scared the only coyote around who had perched on top of my rock to see where the call came from. Gone like a bat out of nowhere before I could even get my gun up.

I have closer and more scarier calls with Moose every time I am in there turf.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

smokin577

I got my rabies vaccination the same way, I still have not met a racoon I like. I would break out in the worst hives ever, over my whole body, as a side effect of the shots. I talked to an old timer that had to have his shots in the abdomen, which sounded even worse.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There are a number of diseases that animals spread. An animal can carry rabies without showing signs of them. From what I understand skunks are the worst ones for being carriers of them. I wear gloves when I skin anything now. It just isnt worth it.


----------



## Winchester (Nov 1, 2010)

Oltimhtr, that's a great story, I bet your son-in-law about crapped his pants. I know I would. All the rabies stuff aside, what a great story. In all the years I have been huntin dogs, I have only had one come in that close on a friend I was with. Scared us both to death, you think you have the area covered and BAM they sneak in right next to you. Huntin the hunters, that's why it is such a challenge and so much fun. Great story.


----------

